# Lower unit seal argument



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I went to look at a used 2 stroke nissan  2 cylinder outboard at an Estate sale the other day ...

It was stored on its side for like 10 years ...

I stood it up and lower lube ran out of the exhaust !  up by the powerhead

I told the seller it needed the LU Re-sealed and wanted them to reduce the price accordingly 

Some smart azz relative told me to change LU lube and run it ! 

I say BS 1 It needs new seals ...    List wisdom ?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pressure test the LU, let the tools determine the facts.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Brett I have to agree with you BUT - if my boat has a hole in the bottom and I can see the ground through the hole, I do not need to put it in the water to see if it leaks.

Oil is not suppose to leak out.

I say reduce the price or let some other unsuspecting fool have it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for both responses !  

How much pressure ?

a lower unit has no vent  ?


Good to know 


The motor is so pristine otherwise , and since I need to do the impeller anyway the seal should be no problem  ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

One of the lube drain holes is where the pressure tester is connected.
Drain lower unit lube, connect pump/gauge, pressurize.
I only pressurize to about 8 psi, then let sit 15 minutes to see if it maintains pressure.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I had to put new seals in a 2 HP last year (had to replace the gear set) and it was a fairly easy job. It isn't a bad idea to replace the lower unit seals after 10 years on any engine. Also the test would be for both pressure and vacuum as water can get in even if the seal is still effective against pressure.

Frank_S


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

If the guy feels the motor is worth the price, then it doesn't matter if it leaks or not. It's his motor and he can ask what he wants for it. It's your choice whether or not you want to pay the price he is asking.

The other question I have is are you sure it was gear lube that came running out? I have never seen GL just pour out, even if the seals are bad!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

positive gear lube has a very distinctive smell 

I walked into my friends house and they asked what stunk ...gear oil on my socks lol


----------

